# How do i get them to mate?



## Adamski (Apr 19, 2005)

I was thinking of making a new generation of mantids with the two i have now.

How do i make sure i have a male and a female. I know your supposed to count the underside of the abdomen but do you count the last pointy segement(the end of the abdomen)?

When they are mature how do i know there gonna mate rather than kill eachover.Do i just put them in a tank together and hope they mate or slowly introduce them to eachover?

oh and if i do get a fertile ootheca, when the nymphs are born should i seperate them or leave them for a while?

Do the nymphs eat eachover when they hatch or are they friendly with eachother?


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2005)

You can count the bottom abdominal segments. Males will have eight with the last segment being very small and females will have six with the last segment being very large. Of course it is very easy once they are adults. As adults the female will be larger overall, her abdomen will be wider and end with a downward pointing "hook". The males abdomen as an adult will be narrower and ending with an upturned "cup". To mate make sure they have both been adults for at least a couple weeks.

This will ensure they are both ready and the female will be more receptive. You can just put them together but this is a good way to have the male end up as a meal. I usualy will get the male out and place him somewhere and let him calm down. Let him sit out for about fifteen mintues or so. Then I let the female crawl off my hand and crawl within eyesight of the male. Make sure she walks away from him. If he is ready he should leap onto her back. It sometimes can take several tries.

As for nymphs, you should seperate them after a few days or they will start to eat each other.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 19, 2005)

Explaining how to breed mantids takes a lot of detail. Instead of me writing a 1-2 page description I highly suggest you get a good book about keeping and rearing mantids such as Praying mantids-Keeping Aliens by Orin McMonigle and A. Lasebny. This book will answer many of your general questions.


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2005)

I told him what to do which is pretty much what the book is gonna tell ya. Or he can spend some time outdoors in the late summer/early fall and observe mantids mating.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 20, 2005)

> I told him what to do which is pretty much what the book is gonna tell ya. Or he can spend some time outdoors in the late summer/early fall and observe mantids mating.


Yeah, you did a good job explaining, I just thought it would be in the best interest of his mantids and for himself to do some good reading about his new pets.


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2005)

Of course. With any new pet you should have at least a general idea on it's care.


----------



## Adamski (Apr 21, 2005)

I wish i could go out adn watch matids or live somewhere where mantids live.

I live in england and i have never ever seen a mantid outdoors living naturaly.  

Thanks for the help


----------

